# NOVEMBER 2010 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi all - It's November already!.

And the best Prep I can think of for this month is to check out the candidates that you can vote on, and then tomorrow - Get out and VOTE! You're vote could have a bearing on how much preps you need down the road, and when you might need them.

Angie


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got Flu Shot
Went to feed store - stocked up.
Filled 4 more Propane Tanks
Bought extra Dog Food
Picked up cold and Flu meds
Bought a few loss leaders
Moved wood closer to house - brought in kindling
Making firestarters ( dryer lint/ wax in paper egg cartons)
Still dehydrating a few things 
Going to Cabela's next week for Veterans Day..... they give employee disc- need ammo and maybe a new security implement.

Already Voted in early voting poll.....fingers crossed!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Processing the very last of the tomatoes for this year.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

4 qts of roast put up.

DH found out that work has coupons for Tractor Supply (coupons say the are for employees of X company). He grabbed some and we may go get the cattle panels I want for next years garden, tonight. TSC is next to the store where I got the roasts for $2.59 and they are good....so I'll pick up another one (they are 8-10#) and fill a few more jars tomorrow.

Ran to the orchard and picked up a bushel of Granny Smiths (I've been waiting for Nov so I could get these!). Since I was there I got a gallon of cider, too


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I voted well over a week ago - I am a Permanent Absentee Voter.. I will be up late tomorrow night following the election results, as they come in..

What is it with getting a Flu Shot? At the VA Hospital 2 weeks ago, at the local VA Clinic last week, and today at Walgreens - eveyone has been offering me a Flu Shot. I got mine a month ago, from my family physician.

At Walgreens today, I stocked up on name brand Halloween candy at 50 - 75% off. So my chocolate stash is now sealed in gallon ziploc bags, and stored inside large tin popcorn containers put away in the cabinets.

Tomorrow I will take the truck without the camper shell to town, and get a load of 'mill ends'. Then I should have enough fire wood, for the coming winter. This afternoon I also got out the heavy winter clothing and rain gear, since it will soon start raining for long periods of time. I could use a new pair of rain boots, so I will be watching for a sale on those.

I will be watching for all of the supermarket sales of 'loss leaders' this month, since the grocery stores will be trying to get folks to spend money preparing for Thanksgiving. It would be a good time for stocking up on baking supplies, frozen turkeys, and other seasonal items at a good price.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

All we have is mail in ballots in WA, so I've been working on mine for a while now. I think I'm ready to drop it off in the morning. Needed to vote against an income tax and against a tax on more food items, both of them a spreading cancer.

This month's preps are going to be aimed at making life easier post carpal tunnel release and getting ready to go on vacation to Hawaii the end of the month. I've been working on the pantry and storage rooms again today, since the nasty rain as already long since started here. I'm already tired of rain - it was heavy enough today to make internet access iffy and intermittent.

eta: Radiofish, is it hunting season at your place? Have you harvested your buck from the orchard yet?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Voted last week!

Daughter gets her braces on this month....$7000 for the next 3 years of treatment, then I'll need to get the dental part completed when her teeth are repositioned....she's pretty even with her teeth as is...I'll probably have to lock her up when they are fixed!

Looking forward to Thanksgiving sales and possibly some deer meat from my husband and children's hunting efforts.

If the economy doesn't make a turn for the better soon, looks like I'm going to have to make some hard choices on my goat herd...

The tax man cometh...yesterday....Honestly(sarcasm) I need a demolition permit to tear down two very rotted sheds?! REALLY! Next I'll need a permit to pass gas....in my own home...can you say civil disobedience?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Voting....oh, my.....this year it's a hard one. Usually we are choosing between the two evils, but one is always less evil then the other. This year they are equally bad options! At least there are a few OK options at the local level, so I have the intensive to show up.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm off work until the end of next week, and originally I planned on making a Costco run today to restock the pantry with some basics. However, it is snowing pretty hard at the moment so I may go another day. I did pick up some rolled oats for preps last week, that I need to get into storage. 

I will be voting shortly after the polls open up here, it's going to be a wild election night here, that's for sure.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Got to the polls at 6:01 am and had to wait in line for 25 minutes to vote! Amazing for our little town...we only have one blinker light at the crossroads...and the line was just as long when we finished voting. 
Voted for some libertarians this year...neither of the other options were what we were looking for.
As for preps, unhooked the outdoor hoses and covered the faucets for the winter. Moved gas grill to back porch. Still have to check the kerosene heater and fill the propane tanks for the grill and stove. 
Stocked up on canned goods, beans, and rice at Aldi. 
Trying to eat out of the freezer to make room for turkeys when they go on sale. 
Car pooling to work several days a week to save gas and wear and tear on the vehicles.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Got my ballot dropped off this afternoon, deposited the insurance check for the pickup damage into checking, and hauled home a 1/2 pickup load of wood chips for the garden. Put the rest of the whole wheat in buckets, and worked on the storage and pantry areas some more. Opened a can of potato dices and am making dinner totally from prep foods tonight. Would have cooked it on the wood stove, but it was actually a nice, sunny day here (shock, shock), and the house was too warm to light a fire. I'm still working on cooking mostly from the pantry and freezer this month - hope to get some meat from the freezer canned up, jams and jellies made, etc, and get down to one freezer and one fridge running.

I'm also planning what foods will travel well to take to Hawaii on vacation the end of the month - prices are high over there, I have room in the suitcase, and once the food's been eaten, I'll have room for any souvenirs I want to bring home.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

One of the dogs killed the skunk that was doing his best to dine on my chickens! Best prep I've had in a long time. Bad news is the dogs penned the danged thing under the car before they did it in. Good thing I'm a home body. I won't be going near the car for a while! LOL

DIL dropped off a couple pumpkins tonight. I'll be processing them tomorrow. She also brought some tomatoes and 3 beautiful egg plants. They came from a friends garden.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Thermal/blackout curtains are getting installed today! This should make a huge difference in keeping our home warm this winter. I also like the idea that no one will be able to see from the outside if lights are on inside our home.

DH shut off the outside water faucets and drained the pipes for winter. A friend of mine told me that Home Depot had their pie pumpkins 50% off so I'll be sending DH by there on his way home from work. Looks like I'll be processing pumpkin when we get back from the Preparedness Expo.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Home Depot has pie pumpkins???
I gotta get out and go pay sime bills later.....I had no idea..I'll swoop by.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I scored free pumpkins on Craigslist just like last year so for the next few days I will be processing pumpkin. Two pumpkin patches gave away all their leftovers, I got 20 good sized ones FREE!

My best friend cleaned out her freezer and me venison left from last year, professionally cut, wrapped and dated..... about 15 pounds. My biggest problem right now is I am running out of jars, better hit craigslist!

Planted some winter veggies this past week and started some herbs as well from seeds a neighbor gave me because her kids lost interest in gardening after one failed attempt this past year.

The firewood is all cut and stacked for the winter but I was given more free oak so I took it and we need to start cutting and stacking that after the pumpkin mayhem is over.

I feel so blessed to get so many good things for free, waste not, want not.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Moving firewood from rear of property to side of house. Solar thermosyphon heaters that I built are placed in the attic windows to ward off the chill as I continue to create a 3rd floor rec room. Window insulation kits being installed. Pantry, both freezers, and cabinets stocked (okay, over stuffed is more like it). Helping neighbor taste test his most recent batch of hard cider...that's hard work...LOL! Putting warm weather clothes away and breaking out everyone's winter things.
Considering growing tobacco next year for the experience. Need to find seeds and experiment.
Matt


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Bought a home today. $4000. The only thing about it is someone killed themselves there, and its an old mobile home. But at least before the last people did themselves in, they really fixed the place up! LOADS of kitchen storage space, two bedrooms, one and a half bath, woodstove, and it's ours. Now we need to find land and move the sucker off of this rental space. 

Hubby thinks he found a new job. Working at Subway as an assistant manager, and we are talking to gramma about using the farm part of her property to raise animals and get off of assistance (without which right now we'd be starving). Yippee!

Also learning how to make soap.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ran into a pork loin sale at one of the local shops....5 qts processing now. I'm not a big pork eater, but I can't pass up a sale! Now I have another freezer bag full of pork fat and trimmings.....if DH would just get that deer. I think I have enough bags of cuttings to make a nice sausage! 

Finally got a few minutes to work with the apples I picked up Monday. Wow, granny smith's make a great applesauce. I made the sauce from the trimmings and cores after the kids ran the apples through one of those peeler-corer things. The sliced apples got dried, the "trash" made made a wonderful sauce and wow it's thick! Kids think the green color was a bit odd though....but they sill ate it and had big smiles on their faces. Used a bit of the sauce to make fruit roll ups.....those will be nice treats in the car this winter. Never made them before but with the sauce so nice and thick I couldn't resist. Now to can as pie filling, dry or sauce the other 1/2 bushel????


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WannabHomestead said:


> Bought a home today. $4000. The only thing about it is someone killed themselves there, and its an old mobile home. But at least before the last people did themselves in, they really fixed the place up! LOADS of kitchen storage space, two bedrooms, one and a half bath, woodstove, and it's ours. Now we need to find land and move the sucker off of this rental space.
> 
> Hubby thinks he found a new job. Working at Subway as an assistant manager, and we are talking to gramma about using the farm part of her property to raise animals and get off of assistance (without which right now we'd be starving). Yippee!
> 
> Also learning how to make soap.


 Sounds like you are moving in the right direction. It's amazing how owning your own home can help one see the silver lining! :bouncy: on DH getting a job, that has to really bring a smile to you. Um, soap, um I hate to tell you but um....that's an addictive habit to get into, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats WannabHomestead!

I received my Alice pack this week and will need to work on getting it set up. Can finally get rid of the ratty old school bag I was using before.

Last night I ordered accessories for my treadle. Bobbins, needles, a few different feet, new belt to replace the crumbly one that's on there, and a tire to fix the bobbin winder.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Manygoatsandmore - It has been firearms deer hunting season here for a while. I have not got me a buck yet this year.. I might get a late season archery tag - heck I probably could bag one outside my front door by whacking them with my cane. As it is, I go outside and wave a firearm at them, and they ignore me! 

But the nearest neighbors to my place (on a different road) had a bear go thru their garbage 2 nights ago, so I have swapped out the ammunition in the handy firearms. Went from 150 grain FMJ to 180 grain soft point ammo in my .30-06, and went from a 150 grain FMJ to a 205 grain soft point round in the 7.62X54mm Russian Mosin-Nagant M-44 carbine. That and I got out one of my Ruger GP-100 six inch barrel .357 magnum hand cannons, for potential close quarters encounters with the black bear. Thinking about it, I should get some more 00 Buck and slugs out of storage, and into the Remington 870 12 gauge shotgun that is behind the front door/ plus put on the 20" slug barrel. 

Yet if the opportunity presents itself, I will fire a warning shot to try and scare away the bear from here. I know never to leave anything out that will attract any kind of varmits near the house. This is not the 1st bear that I have had to deal with.. But the apple trees do bring them in close no matter what I do..

I am trying to clean out the chest freezer for the seasonal turkey sales. So I have been eating frozen items from as far back as 2007, that were double wrapped with an outer layer of heavy duty freezer paper. Not much loss to freezer burn, as I would have expected. I still have plenty of venison left in the freezer, from last years 'victim'.

When I went to town today there were some loss leader sales, but not the lowest prices I expect to see this season. 

Into my cart went one white and one unbleached 5 pound bags of flour @$1.50 each, walnuts, bananas (for banana nut bread), a 5 pound canned ham at less than $2.00 per pound) with the store slicing it for me - it is cheaper than the lower end pre-packaged lunch meat, and of course the 1st frozen turkey of the season - 14 pounds at $5.99. It is gonna be cooked this coming Sunday, up at the front neighbors place. We're having an early Thanksgiving type of meal, and celebrating the fact that everyone up here now has enough firewood prepared for this coming Winter.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Brought in all the squash and pumpkins from the garden. ALL of them were volunteers, so my little army did well  3 full grain sacks filled with squash things. 1 filled with gourds...gourds are wonderful for the chickens, I just found out. They LOVE them. I'm going to try a few on the rabbits.

Lots of farmers around here are dumping chickens and such (dont' want to feed the excess birds over winter) so that's a good time for me to pick up layers. We'll butcher all the extra Roos this weekend (that's 16 birds...maybe 17, depending on if the Cochin Roo stays out of sight)

Canning pumpkin, and the plan is for squash/onion soup as well as potato/onion soup, too.

Wood...sigh. STILL need to get out and cut up another tree. 

Trying to cut down on the rabbit herd. I've got enough angora fiber to spin and card into the wool, so no more angora babies for awhile. Rug is warped on the loom...ready for my wool strips. Now I just need to get my little self off the computer and go work on it  

oh yah, almost forgot...I found frozen veggies, 1lb bags, at 60cents a bag. I can't grow them for that. So I bought a WHOLE bunch of 'em. they're great for a quick addition to soup or shepherd's pie.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Took advantage of holiday sales again, today. Our store has buy $10 worth from this list of food and get $2 off your next shopping order. So, I stocked up on a few things. 

I never use Stove Top, but at $1 a box (plus the $2 coupon for next trip) I bought 10. That's 10 quick side dishes we will have this year (or the following). Cookie mix on sale plus double coupons give us 4 pouches for those evenings when the kids want to make a quick snack. Beef roast on sale as well, buy one get one free, bring the roast cost down to $2.50 a pound which is VERY good for around here.

Next I need to take the remaining 3 roasts (we ate one last night for dinner) and fill up some jars. I've been canning a lot of meat lately....I love sales!


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Stopped at Albertson's and picked up 20 cans of corn for .39 a can Green Giant brand. Cream of mushroom soup, and cream of chicken soup for .29 a can store brand. Boxed au gratin potatoes for .79 a box bought 10 boxes Betty Crocker brand. First store ran out of soup and veggies so they gave me rainchecks for 30 more soup and 20 more veggies. There is no limit. Hubby drove me to a different store location, they had what I wanted. So, I bought what I was looking for and can do it all again w/rainchecks next month to stock up. Different store, evaporated milk, 2/$1.00, Marshmallow creme for .79. Nestle chocolate chips 3/$5, so stocked up on Christmas baking too.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Haven't made my trip into Costco, a nasty cold has intervened. However, that prompted me to pick up extra cold meds (doh!) to have on hand. My silly chickens are giving me at least 7 eggs a day....I am not sure if I should just freeze the extras, or feed them direct to the dogs. I don't have the chickens to sell eggs-we just like fresh ones for our own use. I do share with friends and neighbors.

All your stories about great sales sure makes me jealous  A regular can of about anything-soup or veggies, is running over $1.75 each here, not on sale.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
Being unemplyed I'm working on reloading all the empty brass working on 300 rds of 30-06 100 150 grain 100 165 grain and 100 180 grain all SPBT over IMR 4895 and RWS primers.
Next a 1,000 308 in military match cases and 168 grain HPBT for the M1A each powder load hand trickled for maximum consitency. It deserves first quality foder.
I've still got 3,000 rds of 44 mag that I will start work on end of the month.
Just picked up a hundred full moon clips for the 45acp revolver, my major $ toward preparedness for the month. Stuffed them full of 200 grain SWC over 5.7 grains of 231 and a win primer.
Dutch


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 1, 2004)

Learned this from the guide at the Pocono Environmental Education Center last week:

Keep a baggie filled with Vaseline coated cotton balls to use as an emergency quick fire starter. Lights fast, Burns hot, leaves no residue, has no odor.

Try it, you'll love it.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

This morning I am canning 7 qts and 3 pints of pinto beans in the 22qt Presto alum canner. Yep, 90 minutes canning time. at 10PSI, though actually it went up to 16 PSI, and I keep dialing down the stove to keep it where it should be.

This canner is just barely tall enough for me to stack the pints on top of the wide mouth qts and close the lid.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, but that is huge!! I couldn't stack anything on my quarts. Mine holds 7 quarts. It is supposed to be able to do pints on top of each other, but I can't make it fit.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good thing I spoke up to my DM&FIL because each of us almost got my husband the pellet stove he has been wanting for Christmas. Now we are collaberating and will have it up and running in probably 3-4 weeks. 

Spent $187 at Price Chopper on Saturday snatching up all the BOGOFree deals plus coupons. The cashier had to get a manager override because my total saved was so large. She had to verify that I was not trying to sneak through any counterfit coupons!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, and 1 pt soybeans, so that made 7 qts & 4 pts total. It only works for the widemouth qts, because they are about 1/2" shorter than reg mouth.

It says you can put 20 pints in at a time. I can't seem to get quite that many in. My pts are still in storage back in NM, forgot to bring them here.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We made a large grocery run this weekend. Put up another 8 boxes spaghetti noodles, 3 cases cream of mushroom soup - 0.09 after coupons, 9 lbs of lunch meat in the freezer and a bunch of other stuff. Best of all 4 large free pumpkins to can later this week. So looking forward to pumpkin baking.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

WannabHomestead said:


> Bought a home today. $4000. The only thing about it is someone killed themselves there.


The prev. owner of our home took his life in the garage. Sad, he was a wonderful person but dementia took over. I never give it a thought unless it comes up in conver. Happy that you are happy with your bargain. Winterize as much as possible if you are in a cold weather state. old m.homes are sooooo cold if not insulated well.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Turned off outside faucets. Looking into another woodburner as alt.heat. Ours has been deemed unfit by DH. 

Bought more and more canned and dry good preps. I realized that I have plenty of kitchen cabinet space if I'd say goodbye to the 4H goat books that were last looked at 5 yrs ago. I have good medical and personal notes on my goat care-these are project books, and my kids could care less now. I could store more food up there! Hoping for tons of venison this year. Gotta clean out that deep freezer of old squirrels and old goat milk.

I need to work on getting new kitchen flooring in , and making sure every family member has sturdy winter gear and boots. I decided I want chickens and guinea fowl. I already have goats.

Tonight DH wants to talk about a financial strategy in the case of soaring interest rates and/or hyperinflation, etc...

Dec prep plan= CCW classes for whole family and new handgun.

scrt crk


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I canned up about 40 pints of salmon we caught in October. I need the freezer space for turkeys.
I got 4 more half gallon jars from the thrift for 75 cents each. These are the nice "square" ball masons that fit nice on the shelf. I am up to about 40 half gallons, currently all but the new ones are filled with grape, apple and cranberry juice. I could probably can all of the juice we could use, but the half gallon jars are hard to find cheaply, so I buy them as I see them.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Been saving my pennies. Finally had enough to buy a few more gamma seals and a Go Berkey water filter. Town has been digging up the road over the past few weeks & my water is beginning to look more like tea than water even with a good sediment filter in place. Been using my backup supply for drinking since then. Better safe than sorry.

I was up in the air about which Berkey to buy. Figured the travel size made more sense as I can take it camping too. Plus, it will be easier to carry if I have to bug out.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Made a trip into town today and picked up some goodies.

Walgreens had their 16 oz. peroxide on sale 3 for $1, so I picked up several of those.

Aldi had their canned vegetables on sale for $0.39 each so I picked up a flat each of peas, green beans, and corn. Also bought more bleach, canned salmon, trash bags, paper towels, salt, coffee, and tea.

Every so often an extra surge of urgency hits me. I'm in the middle of one of those surges now, so the preps are accumulating nicely.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I just bought 200# of pumpkins for $10....hmmmm


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Just bought nine #10 cans of fruits (freeze dried) to put away, and bar soap to last two years. Have to hide it so the other half doesn't see it, or there would be a stright jacket for me. Heck if I get a deer next weekend I have to give most of it away since she doesn't like it and I can only have so much freezer space for it. Dang it is hard to hide preps.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have 20 lbs of diced potatoes in the dehydrators. Going back for 50 more pounds in am and will can them up this weekend.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Deer rifle season starts Saturday here in Vermont. DH will get out from underfoot while I am working on my preps and every reason to believe he will bag some venison this year...what a score for me! lol


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Went to Dollar General and stocked up on tuna, rice,pinto beans,pineapple(10 cans for $10),ramens,dish soap and GM flour-5# for $1.50 which is as cheap as I've ever seen it around here. Sugar was $2.25 /4# but picked up a couple. Pulled out all my receipts since July and boggled at the increases in everything. Aldi still is cheapest but not by much. Will have to go to the Mennonite store soon. DEE


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

adding 200 square foot of garden space this week. Digging it by hand as usual. Still discussing what to grow there next summer. Toss up between potatoes or winter and summer squash.
Went into town for Dh's eye appointment and shopped at cash & carry and canned goods store.
Bought 25 pounds each oat meal and rice and 100 pounds white flour. Prices of every thing up. We did find xlrg cans of peaches at .79 and beans in sause for .59. We had macaroni/noodles on our list but those are high right now. So will make home made when we have time.
My next thing to learn is how to make stock so we don't have to buy so much of the soup bases that it takes to make the soups that we seem to be living off from this last 2 years.
i found the sea salt in the bulk bins helps with the flavors of home made soup and gravies and it is only 20 cents a pound, so my next trip into town I will see if they will sell me a bag of it.
I will be butchering the last of the summer fryer rabbits today. Thankfully as they have been eating alot. Put the oldest rabbits in the freezer over the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Since turkey will be on sale Squashnut...I'd start with the carcass for a healthy batch of stock...some will boil it up with carrot, celery and onion for flavor but plain is fine too...let the pot cool skim off the fat, filter and jar and pressure can...I'm not afraid of a little fat here....my family runs on the thin side (except for me! but I'm not obese) FAT=FLAVOR IMO

Personally I like an old "stew" hen to boil and make stock from or peeled chicken legs.

I also keep bouillion cubes on hand....beef makes gamey deer and moose tolerable. Salty yes but the day is coming when salty will be a treat!


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

I've been dealing with school and work, so haven't had time to devote, but it is coming with those turkey sales...wouldn't mind a deep freeze either! Just finding a place to plug the thing in is gonna be a chore! I tried to get bf to talk me out of one and he couldn't!!!http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/images/icons/icon10.gif

I did make my own mushroom soup, cream of to be exact! Anyone know if it can be canned at home?


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

DH will be picking up our 1/2 beef today from the processor. Looking forward to getting that in the freezer.

Last night DH and I put together the cabinet that's going to be used to organize all of our medicinal preps. After that's done we'll have a bathroom closet entirely devoted to toilet paper!

Also, froze two quart bags of diced green peppers the other day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Michelle - I think the cream soups tend to curdle when canned, so this is another reason you might need a deep freeze. 

Took a wander through the woods yesterday snapping off salal sticks and piling up more dead fall, branches, etc for quick firestarter wood. Found a ton of chantrelles nearly at the perfect point to gather - I think I'll be mushroom picking tomorrow. I see mushroom soup in my future, too. 

Other than that, I haven't been doing much in the way of preps this month. The turkey sales so far haven't looked like much compared to last year, so I don't know if I'll be buying more than one or 2 this year. I'm working on organizing and inventorying the non-food items in the pantry and storage rooms now that I have the food inventory up to date. Still waiting to hear from L&I so I can schedule my carpal tunnel release. Everything is kind of up in the air until I get word on that.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Ty mgm!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, anything I can do to help, michelle, lol!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just picked up 50 lbs of sugar and 25 lbs of chicken breasts that I'll can up this weekend.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Finally found a good price on turkeys at Winco - 24 cents/lb with a $50 purchase, including the price of the turkey. Got a nearly 25# turkey for about $6, and bought 100# of sugar to get the rest of the $50. Also picked up another 20# of potatoes - at .98 for a 10# bag, I couldn't pass it up.

I'll be going back to get at least one more turkey - I need dog food, and 4 bags of dog food will be plenty to get another turkey. Would like to pick up another 100# of sugar while the price is still somewhat reasonable. 

On the financial prep end, I was asked to work a couple extra shifts as charge this weekend, so that's another 36 hrs pay for 2 12 hr shifts. 

Stopped and picked up more pallets after work, and brought home more cardboard for the garden. Also, the boxes our saline flushes come in have changed, and I picked up a bunch more of the new plastic boxes last night. I put a note up asking people to save them for me. They are a perfect size to store meds and toiletries on shelves, and for seed starting with some plastic wrap over the top. 

I practiced giving myself a haircut last night before work - didn't turn out too badly.  Saves me money now, and it's nice to know I can keep it cut in a short, out of the way hairstyle if there isn't anyone around to cut it for me. 

Finally got a letter from L&I - unfortunately, all it said was that they would make a decision within the next 60 days. Now, THAT was helpful.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Finally got my Costco run done today. Talk about sticker shock, ouch. But I did get 200 pounds of flour, 100 pounds of sugar, four large Crisco, yeast, more baking soda and so forth. And some goodies because its the season-the coffee my hub dearly loves plus $27 worth of his most favorite brownie mix (and yes, better than I make from scratch, darn it)

I also found some vit. D3 for a very good price and dropped $25 on that-I send it north with my hub to help boost his immune system up at work. Most of what I picked up were things that I normally buy anyway-like butter, lemon juice, some cheese, etc. Costco has the best prices around for batteries too, so we should be good there for a while.

If I can swing it, I want to pick up another 100 pounds of sugar ($17 for 25 pounds here, btw) and another 200 of flour too. As long as I can figure out a way to stash is where hub won't see it, and send me off for a psych eval, haha


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

This past week; stopped by Lowes, they had marked wide mouthh bands/lids down to $1 a box.

Stopped by Dollar Tree; 1 qt shelf stable milk $1 each 3 & 2 16 oz jars salsa.

canning jar at St Vinc DePaul 25 Â¢ ea.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ouch, Pouncer - I thought it was bad to pay $11 and change for 25#.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

lowest price for 25 pounds of sugar I have seen in the last several days(admiting I don't look at if often as I don't buy that large size) was just under 19 dollars for Dominos..where do you get it for 11 dollars for 25 pounds??

My preps are threatening to run me out of the house(don't tell that hoarder TV show:teehee but I can't seem to pass up a deal. Have gotten into the habit of a once a week visit to the "scratch and dent". I always find several good deals. Pick up mostly dented cans of canned fish. Yesterday's was tuna in olive oil and mackerel. Some good deals on jams and jellys.

Working on canning up the turkey out of the freezer, and canned boneless pork chunks. Gathering up a supply of dried leaves to put in the poultry pens/house to freshen things up this winter. Picked up 2 bushels of "deer" apples that I feed the poultry. Have gotten in all my poultry feed for the winter but a few bags of pellets..don't like to get them to far in advance. All my propane tanks are now full...whew!! I have done more than I thought!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*bee*, Winco had 25# bags of Hy-Top branded sugar for 11.36 each. Four bags of sugar and a 24.82# turkey @ .24/# came to a total of 51.40. We don't have Aldis or Price Chopper here, but Winco is GREAT. It's also employee owned, and my soon to be DDIL is working there now, so I have even more reason to shop there.  I was going to buy the smaller bags as they are usually a better value, but the same brand, 5#, 10# and 25# bags were all the same price per ounce, so I got the big bags.

I went back to Winco this morning and bought 4 37.5# bags of dog food and another turkey. This time I had to settle for a little under 22# on the turkey. Next trip I'll pick up more sugar. They're going to think I'm makin' shine here, lol.

Found a few more pallets, too, but probably would have been better off to drive the SUV to work last night. Gets better gas mileage and the same stuff would have fit. Sometimes it's a gamble as to which one to take.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

no Wincos here


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Do you have Wegmans in West Virginia, Bee? They are currently selling a 5 lb bag of sugar for $1.99. There is a limit of two. However, we go near the store several times in the course of a week, so it wouldn't be hard for us to buy up 5 bags for a trifle less than $10.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I finally made the trip to the bulk food store in our town, along with my 21 yr old son (he's a local soccer hero, plus his Spanish is much better than mine), and got a good price on a 100 lb sack of rice, another of beans, and 40 lbs of sugar. 

The price of beans (a staple food here) has skyrocketed this year - now at close to $1 per pound, which is horrible for the poor, who only earn about $5/day and who really depend on beans and corn tortillas.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

no wegmans, no winco , no target, no costco and sams is an hour and a half one way. I have Mor-for-less, Sav a Lot, Martins(Giant),Food Lion,Walmart, Ollie's, Big Lots, 3 dollar stores and the scratch and dent whose name I can never remember!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I sold a corn planter and a parts tractor.Took part of the money and bought extra on the regular grocery trip..then I hit SAL and got 11 flats of canned food and 3 whole pork tenderloins,some extra mac and cheese for the G-daughters,extra macaroni for me(love macaroni and tomatoes!!),several cans of coffee,several other goodies.Will probably make another trip before the money runs out.My prep stock isn't as big as I'd like,but I love looking at it..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I added another turkey, 4 more 25# sacks of sugar, and 10# of potatoes to the food stores today. Have the first turkey thawed now and it is gonna smell like Thanksgiving in my house tonight! Tomorrow, I can. 

Also stopped at Goodwill and found a hand crank blender, more sheers (for the windows this time, not the raised beds in the garden), and some really nice sheet sets. I like to buy sheets for the fabric in them, as well. They can be made into all manner of clothes.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that my husband is on board with prepping, I have ramped up food storage. Meijers has boneless pork loin on sale for $1.59 lb. I picked up 2 whole loins. I got 20 lbs of white potatoes for 2.77 each. I got at least 15 lbs of sweet potatoes at 25 cents/lb. Sugar is still 2.29 for 4lbs and I picked up 4 more packages. I will repeat the shopping run tomorrow. I'll be spending the next few days canning.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

Owldancer said:


> Just bought nine #10 cans of fruits (freeze dried) to put away, and bar soap to last two years. Have to hide it so the other half doesn't see it, or there would be a stright jacket for me. Heck if I get a deer next weekend I have to give most of it away since she doesn't like it and I can only have so much freezer space for it. Dang it is hard to hide preps.


I figured out just last year that if I soak deer till all the blood (all the red) is gone then it's just like beef. You might get away with it like that and just calling it "steaks" or "hb meat" 

I'm just getting into this prep thing but Glenn Beck has me freaking out. I either need to poo or get off the pot and stop watching him. 

Got hubby to cut up the last of our available wood for the fireplace. We stripped all the branches off of the wood and bundled them into kindling piles. Wish we had a truck so we could go get more, but
we make do with what we have. 

I bought a bunch of brisket on sale and got them all trimmed down, cut in half, and bagged and frozen. I have about 10 lbs of just FAT that I don't know what to do with but can't see throwing away. 
It's sitting in bags in the freezer. DH thinks I'm crazy. lol.

I pulled in the last of our Okra (I think) off of our final three stalks. This silly thing has made it through three freezes and it's still putting out. Shocked the heck out of me, but we love Okra. 

Other than that I'm just loving the bug-free chill in the air and watching my cabbage, lettuce, and spinach grow. Love it!


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Put our 30 broilers in the freezer this week plus I canned 27 pints of venison. Have another 30 pounds of venison at the butcher being ground with tallow for burger meat. Feeling pretty good about that. Plenty of squash from the garden and canned beans, tomato juice, applesauce, beets, pickles and some dry beans canned too, should take us a while to eat up anyway. Wish I had had a better tomato crop and onion crop but maybe next year. Froze some asparagus and a few peas as well.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

ought 4 qts shelf stable milk fr4om Dollar Tree today. $4 total.

Day 4 of my new job, it is starting to get a little better about learning, but it i sdifficult when the training is sparse.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm excited - at one of the plastic wares stores in our town, they had used 5-gallon buckets for sale, and I found about 10 that were food safe plastic (mixed in with a bunch of paint buckets)! They didn't have enough lids for all of them, but I have a few spare lids at home (and some of those special screw-off lids), so I can make them work. I will have some work to do, to get rid of the smell of dill pickles, but I'm still excited to find these!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Got my latest PUD (electric) bill yesterday - down to 16 kwh/day from 73 this time last year. Love it when the bill is less than the budget pay amount. Need to call the PUD on Monday and ask them to take me off budget pay so I can start using up the $380 credit. What a difference it makes to keep the furnace off and use only the wood stove. Being the only one at home helps, too - 5 minute hot showers for me vs 30 minutes for dd!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

That's impressive savings MGM!

I remember when we first bought this place (a single wide modular with crawl space) husband switched from electric baseboard ($400 a month) to propane forced air (Jan. bill would be $110 for electric and $110 for prpane) Then we doubled the house and switched to HWBB oil heat which was $900 in oil for heating season and $60 light bill...now with all 5 of us and the wood stove...lights are about $70 a month about 200 gallons of oil for hot water mostly and we do buy wood its still a huge savings and we are warm grid or no grid.

I have 2--20# turkeys thawing (49cents/#) that I will can, someone gave us an upright freezer that works well in case the hunters get some deer and/or when the bull goes to butcher.
Got a whole mess of the old type rubber quart canning jars to pick up from a friend...going to fill with dry goods.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Sabbath Peace to every on today. Since it is Sabbath, not physical preps, but here is a spiritual prep.
*Psalm 24*

*Of David. A psalm.* <sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-14243">1</sup> The earth is the LORDâs, and everything in it, 
the world, and all who live in it; 
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-14244">2</sup> for he founded it on the seas 
and established it on the waters. 
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-14245">3</sup> Who may ascend the mountain of the LORD? 
Who may stand in his holy place? 
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-14246">4</sup> The one who has clean hands and a pure heart, 
who does not trust in an idol 
or swear by a false god.

So, don't let your preps become your idol. YHWH is in whom I place my trust.

Have a blessed day!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

14 pints of carrots today

Turkey going on low and slow for the night...turkey for breakfast?

Gave my niece 10 hens...need to get after the 14 roos this week...grain went up $1 a bag in one week! Any extra critters are on the table ASAP!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well we are in the midst of our 1st in a series of major winter storms coming ashore at the moment. 

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_16666520?source=most_viewed

It is predicted to have substantial snowfall above 1,500 feet in elevation (I am at 1,800 ft). So I stocked the porch overflowing with firewood, and did my necessary outdoor chores today. I looked at the thermometer and it is 34 degrees outside, just before dusk - it feels like snow out there!!

Tonight I have all of my extra batteries (deep cycle, Ni-Cad battery packs for hand held radios, etc.) on chargers, because when it snows we loose commerical power up here. Oil lamps are ready to go, and have a couple of candles lit, for when the power goes out at some point.

Otherwise I got a 2nd turkey on sale the other day. I might get a third bird for the chest freezer this coming week while they are on sale, when I go to town for my industrial medical appointments. Been grabbing lots of the holiday side items at 88 cents each - stove top stuffing, canned yams, canned olives, tin foil, etc. while they are on sale. I hate to pay full retail for anything if I can help it.. So I will have the sales papers and stop by Winco while in town on Tuesday and Wednesday of this coming week. Yes I know it will be crowded, but who knows what folks that I will encounter - that is half the fun of going to town for me..


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Leister Square said:


> Yeah, but that is huge!! I couldn't stack anything on my quarts. Mine holds 7 quarts. It is supposed to be able to do pints on top of each other, but I can't make it fit.


Mine will fit, but the first (and last) time I tried it, my jars broke almost immediately. I got the broken jars out quickly and was able to can the others but I won't stack them again. Maybe I did it wrong, but I followed the directions in my canner manual. I have two and will just use both.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've been stocking up for the past few days. I purchased 2 frozen turkeys (at 38 cents/lb),a case of Ramen for the kids, 10 lbs of sugar (1.99/lb), 4 cans of soup, 10 jars of gravy, 2 bags of chocolate chips, a sirloin tip roast 2.49/lb), 10 cans of pineapple, 5 eight oz bricks of cheese, 1 and 1/2 lbs of fresh mushrooms for dehydrating and freezing, a case of paper towels and a case of toilet paper, 2 lbs of butter, 15 lbs of potatoes and a lb of walnuts.


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

Ive been busy canning cranberry juice, I got a case of 43- 1lb. packages of cranberries for $2.00. I already had about 5-6 packages in the freezer so decided to put my steamer juicer to work.
Still need to get the northern beans canned, but that may need to wait until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today was a day of making phone calls for preps. Called the MD office and had them send my Adderall prescription to the pharmacy, then called the pharmacy to make sure they could fill it for me this week - I need to fill it early as I'll be gone when I would normally fill it. Called and left a message with the L&I caseworker asking for an update on my status regarding surgery. Called the PUD and asked them to take me off budget pay so I can use up my credit, which should take me close to a year to do - that's $50 a month that I can use elsewhere!

It's snowing, so I'm in the same kind of prep mode as RadioFish - getting everything charged up, filled up, covered up. I'm not as likely to lose power, but you never know if a limb is going to come down on a line or a driver is going to slide into a pole, so it just makes sense to be prepared.

Another prep I'm working on today is a manual for Abby to use while I'm gone. Neighbor's phone numbers, how to turn off the water and power, what to do in a cold snap, exactly what and how much to feed the animals, and so on. She will be able to call me with any questions, but it will be good for her to have a reference to answer all the little stuff. 

Brought in extra wood for the fire, and took a look at the wood supply - I want to split a lot more rounds before I go on vacation. I don't want Abby to be caught short - she's not very good at splitting, and I'd just as soon she didn't put an ax into her foot or something.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well we've been keeping our eyes open for a good deal and we found one last nights junk mail. The Tractor Supply ad had gun safes going on sale starting today. We happened to have discount coupons for TSC from DH's work that expires today. So between the sale and the coupon we got $200 off!, and it's a true safe - not just a fire resistant box. And, as a cherry on top, is has a very good brand lock (DH works for a company that deals with high end locks- so he knows what it is and is absolutely tickled pink).


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good deal on the gun safe.  

I finally got the word that my rt hand surgery has been okayed - surgery is set for Dec 16th, as soon as I get back from vacation. I can't wait to get out of pain, at least in one hand. The second hand surgery isn't okayed yet, but the surgeon's office was told that it WILL be, just isn't yet. Weird - you'd think that they would just okay both at the same time. I figure I'll have the other hand done around the 1st of the year, and by the middle of January, I should be back to work. It'll sure be nice to be able to work in the garden or pound nails without paying for it for days after.

Still cold and snowing here - basic prepping is paying off. I don't have anything I need to run out and get, the house is warm and the water is still on (my well head freezing has been a weak link in the past). So far, the power has stayed on. Wonder if RadioFish still has grid power on his mountain?


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Not much prepping in the way of food here. My husband and I have decided to divorce after 12yrs of marriage. I have spent the last month moving my animals and myself out of the house/farm. I am moving back to the family farm in WV (3hrs away) and have spent much time and energy working on the 1930's farm house where I will soon be living. Today I loaded up much of my fencing and barn stuff and it will be hauled down tomorrow.
So I guess my prep this month is for my new future. I'm taking what I need while cutting a lot of extra baggage out of my life. I am taking about 1/2 of my food preps since I will have far less room for storage, course I am down to only feeding 1 too.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Shannon, I'm sorry to hear about your divorce, and I hope your transition goes smoothly.

As for me, I did some minuscule canning. I needed to make a few 'thank you' gifts for a friend who has been clothing my DD with hand-me-downs.

Yesterday I went to ALDI's and bought a ton of food from the clearance section. They had a lot of their Italian stuff on the way out. I bought quite a few jars of pasta sauce and roasted peppers. We do grow and can tomatoes and peppers, but this is much easier.  I also picked up some really good bargains at Walgreens: Health and beauty, enough wrapping paper for this year and next, and some giftable items. 

We've also been working on getting estimates and financing for our roof repair. We hope to get that fixed next month.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I gotta stop with the Turkey purchases.....I'm out of room. Still doing a bit of dehydrating. Need to work in some jelly making. I also,need to find a railcar full of Vacuum saver bags on sale.
Trying to launch a "Market Garden", this year. Wish me luck! I hope to sell what I can ..... and Can up the rest. Or dehydrate......A Market garden will require me to re-locate my rain catch system....so much for a quiet and restful winter, but I am jazzed!!

Shannon: Best wishes to you and your new future.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Recently got an All American canner (thanks to DH ! ) but have not used it. It is the size that cans 7 qts, not a deep one. Gun season for whitetail opens Monday, so should we get one, I'll be sure to break that baby in.

On our recent trip to PA, we found a mill in an antique shop. It will crush corn for feed. With a wooden hopper, it looks to be old, but in great shape. For about $180 I think we got a deal. All the metal is solid and if it needs repair in the future our fabricator neighbor could probably fix it.

Purchased non-hybrid seed on this trip, too. Location of the store is mentioned in the Garden/Propagation forum. keeping an eye out for items that will be an asset if TSHTF. Still on the lookout for more drums/containers for bulk storage. It seems that folks are buying them up as they seem to be harder to find. 

Got some turkey and ham to prepare for canning when time allows, plus working on making room in the freezers.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hit Kroger's discount table this am on way home from work. Scored a dozen (could have had more) name-brand toothbrushes for 89 cents each and 6 large packages of maxipads (3 women in the house) for $3.36 each, which is a great price.


----------

